# Used Walther P99...value?



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I came across a 1st gen P99 AS (closed rail) today. It's got S&W import markings, a laser-engraved Walther scroll and roll-marked P99 markings. Not sure when it was made but it's a 2002-2003 model judging by the import markings. The gun is about ~94-95% and looks decently clean. Some slight wear on the edges but nothing out of control. 10 round mags are a negative. Asking price is $550, which I think is too high. Given what I've described and assuming it comes with all original accessories (forgot to ask but it does have the box so I assume it comes with at least something), what's a good offer? Also what should I look at specifically to determine if the gun has any issues? I've tried all three trigger pulls and the decocker and all work fine. I'm torn between making an offer on this or buying an S&W M&P, and plan to buy within the week.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems a little high for it's age. I have the M&P 9 and love it, picked it up at Virginia Arms in Manassas.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

omegajb said:


> Seems a little high for it's age. I have the M&P 9 and love it, picked it up at Virginia Arms in Manassas.


It struck me as high as well...I was thinking $450-$500.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

More information-this gun is a 2003, slight wear on the sharp edges, and comes with the box, all three original backstraps, and four 10-round Walther mags. I like the way it feels in my hand but am concerned after hearing so many people give negative feedback on the AS trigger and being unable to try it live for myself. I'm still also not sure it's worth $550, maybe $500 since it has four mags. Almost everyone I've talked to has told me to get an M&P instead, even when I've been looking at the Walther in the store. Can anyone comment on how easy it is to learn to shoot well with the AS trigger system? I've fired both TDA Sigs and DAO M&Ps before and have shot well with both, but many people I've talked to have said the AS system is slightly more complicated and harder to shoot well than either TDA or DAO.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

According to the newest Fjested Blue Book 98%-550.00 95%-475.00 90%-425.00 80%-375.00

They seem to be holding their value pretty good. MSR was 740.00


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

MattB said:


> I came across a 1st gen P99 AS (closed rail) today. It's got S&W import markings, a laser-engraved Walther scroll and roll-marked P99 markings. Not sure when it was made but it's a 2002-2003 model judging by the import markings. The gun is about ~94-95% and looks decently clean. Some slight wear on the edges but nothing out of control. 10 round mags are a negative. Asking price is $550, which I think is too high. Given what I've described and assuming it comes with all original accessories (forgot to ask but it does have the box so I assume it comes with at least something), what's a good offer? Also what should I look at specifically to determine if the gun has any issues? I've tried all three trigger pulls and the decocker and all work fine. I'm torn between making an offer on this or buying an S&W M&P, and plan to buy within the week.


Post this down in the Walther link and I am sure Shipwreck can give you a very accurate answer. He is the local Walther P99 expert as well as a few others.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

I paid $539 brand new in box for my P99 AS in December at the local gun show. The negative, it only cam with 1 mag. I bought two more @ $50 ea. Their mags are ridiculously priced.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I just picked up my new P99C last night and shot 150 rounds through it...it has the AS trigger...I love the trigger...I am used to my XD triggers and when I shot the Walther in the SA mode, it felt very much like those and maybe a little crisper..My XD 45 has 2,000-2,500 rounds through it and the XD9 has probably close to 1,000...I am gonna carry my Walther so I will use the chambered, decocked mode for the first shot...If you load it, chamber one and then take up the slack, the trigger stays put and then the first shot and every other shot feels, exactly the same...The DA first shot is nice and smooth. The long hard trigger pull is still a joy to pull and the gun stays put (unlike the DAO of my Smith Snubby I traded)...

I shot 150 rounds through it last night...I shot it low (compared to my XD's)..I didnt have the stuff with me to change the backstrap and it had the larger one in place..When I got home I switched it out for the smaller one and it felt much better (I have fairly small hands and like to get more of my hand around the grip)...Before I change the front sight to bring it up to shoot the same as my XD's I am gonna give it some time and re-shoot with the other back strap...

All in all I am very happy with it...Nice shooter...

Willy


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Willy D said:


> I just picked up my new P99C last night and shot 150 rounds through it...it has the AS trigger...I love the trigger...I am used to my XD triggers and when I shot the Walther in the SA mode, it felt very much like those and maybe a little crisper..My XD 45 has 2,000-2,500 rounds through it and the XD9 has probably close to 1,000...I am gonna carry my Walther so I will use the chambered, decocked mode for the first shot...If you load it, chamber one and then take up the slack, the trigger stays put and then the first shot and every other shot feels, exactly the same...The DA first shot is nice and smooth. The long hard trigger pull is still a joy to pull and the gun stays put (unlike the DAO of my Smith Snubby I traded)...
> 
> I shot 150 rounds through it last night...I shot it low (compared to my XD's)..I didnt have the stuff with me to change the backstrap and it had the larger one in place..When I got home I switched it out for the smaller one and it felt much better (I have fairly small hands and like to get more of my hand around the grip)...Before I change the front sight to bring it up to shoot the same as my XD's I am gonna give it some time and re-shoot with the other back strap...
> 
> ...


Pics are in order......


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

On the way soon....Been workin 12 hours and running my ass off...

Willy


----------

